# Problems with resume from S3



## macrule (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a fileserver with 8.1 installed. Everything is working fine so far, but one thing I always wanted to get working was putting the machine to sleep (S3 state) and wake up on network access.

The putting to sleep works fine, but the resume doesn't work that well. The problem is that the reset for both the AHCI controller (a JMB363) and the NIC (using re(4) driver) doesn't work. The messages I get after resume look like this:

```
Sep 25 14:55:30 helios kernel: ahci0: AHCI controller reset failure
...
Sep 25 14:55:30 helios kernel: re0: reset never completed!
Sep 25 14:55:30 helios kernel: re0: PHY write failed
Sep 25 14:55:30 helios last message repeated 4 times
Sep 25 14:55:30 helios kernel: re0: link state changed to DOWN
```

The motherboard is a Gigabyte G33-DS3R, which I chose two or so years ago because people said it worked well with FreeBSD (which it does, except for suspend/resume).

I read what I could find about ACPI and had looks into the pci and acpi source code, but I don't understand enough of both specs to even begin to formulate a work hypothesis about what could be wrong.

Any pointers would be much appreciated. Playing with kernel sources is not an issue, once I know where to look and what for.


----------

